# I can't go there



## Cris :*)

Bonjour,

Puis-je traduire "I am not ready to talk about medicines and surgeries; I just can't go there now" par "Je ne suis pas encore prête à parler de médicaments et de chirurgies, c'est encore trop tôt" ou "Je ne suis pas prête à parler de médicaments et de chirurgies, il est encore trop tôt"?

Merci


----------



## Donaldos

Prendre un peu de distance par rapport à l'expression anglaise  peut être une bonne idée mais cela suppose d'interpréter correctement l'intention de la locutrice : ce n'est manifestement pas le bon moment pour évoquer un traitement éventuel, mais pour quelle raison ? 

Que sait-on d'autre sur cette personne et sur le contexte ?


----------



## Cris :*)

Il s'agit de la mère d'une garçon transgenre de dix ans, qui lui a annoncé sa situation une année auparavant, soit lorsqu'il avait neuf ans.

Afin d'éviter un développement physique auquel l'enfant transgenre ne s'identifierait pas, un traitement hormonal au début de l'adolescence est nécessaire. Certains parents ont du mal à accepter cette nouvelle étape dans le processus de transition de l'enfant. C'est le cas de la mère ici...


----------



## kikkionnet

Dans ce cas .... qu'est ce que vous pensé de: "Il est encore trop jeune"


----------



## Cris :*)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit possible étant donné que l'enfant est arrivé à l'âge où la prise d'hormone doit commencer à être envisagée... Donc l'enfant n'est pas trop jeune, il a l'âge idéal. C'est la mère qui n'est pas encore prête à faire le pas...


----------



## kikkionnet

"Je ne peux pas encore y penser" / "Je n'arrive pas encore à l'envisager" : celles-là je les trouve plus voisine à l'original anglais


----------



## Cris :*)

Ca m'a l'air bien, oui.

Merci!


----------



## Donaldos

Je suggérerais moi aussi quelque chose de plus subjectif  :  _je ne m'en sens pas capable actuellement_, _je ne m'en sens pas la force actuellement_ etc. 

Ce genre de formulation personnelle a  l'avantage d'insister sur le fait qu'il s'agit d'un blocage  lié à l'état d'esprit de la mère (et non à l'âge de l'enfant, ce qu'une formulation impersonnelle comme _c'est encore trop tôt_ peut à mon sens quand même évoquer si la mère refuse de prendre en compte la réalité médicale).

Un écueil auquel je songeais en demandant des informations sur le contexte est que l'incapacité ressentie par la mère à aborder le sujet soit liée à des circonstances extérieure. _I can't go there now_  : ce n'est pas le bon moment, sous-entenduj'ai d'autres soucis en ce moment (je viens de perdre mon emploi, mon mari vient de demander le divorce, ma mère est en train de mourir etc.) et mon esprit n'est donc pas réceptif. _now_ renvoie à la situation présente. _I can't go there *yet*_ aurait davantage suggéré une évolution, un processus mental en cours (_je ne me suis pas encore faite à l'idée, il me faut plus de temps_).


----------



## Cris :*)

Oui je comprends vos arguments Donaldos... En effet, _yet _aurait été plus approprié ici.

Etant donné qu'il s'agit d'une citation qui reprend le discours de la mère tel quel, et que par moment un vocabulaire assez familier est employé, je pense que la meilleure solution serait "je ne m'en sens pas capable actuellement". Je trouve la phrase plus légère, plus "orale"...

Merci en tout cas!


----------



## Nicomon

Donaldos said:


> [...] (_je ne me suis pas encore faite à l'idée _[...]).


 C'est ce que j'allais suggérer, avant d'arriver à la fin de ce post. 

Autre idée (à prendre ou à laisser  : 

Tu pourrais (pour éviter la répétition de « prête ») éventuellement changer le début de phrase par 
« _Je n'ai pas envie de ... maintenant _», et mettre à la fin ; _je ne suis simplement pas prête mentalement. _


----------



## Cris :*)

Donc, "Je n'ai pas envie de penser aux médicaments et aux chirurgies maintenant, je n'en suis tout simplement pas prête", ça irait?


----------



## Nicomon

Cris :*) said:


> Donc, "Je n'ai pas envie de penser aux */ parler de *médicaments et aux *de *chirurgies maintenant, je n'en */ n'y* suis tout simplement pas prête", ça irait?


 Comme ça, avec les corrections... à mon avis ça irait. Mais je crois qu'un simple « ne » conviendrait aussi.


----------



## Itisi

Là, je ne veux même pas y penser.


----------



## Cath.S.

Rebondissant sur la suggestion de Donaldos, je propose _C'est encore trop tôt *pour moi*_.


----------



## Itisi

Cath.S. said:


> Rebondissant sur la suggestion de Donaldos, je propose _C'est encore trop tôt *pour moi*_.


  Je crois que c'est même avant qu'elle ne soit capable de dire qu'il est trop tôt...


----------



## Cath.S.

Itisi said:


> Je crois que c'est même avant qu'elle ne soit capable de dire qu'il est trop tôt...


Avec le début de la phrase, ça veut dire que pour elle il est trop tôt _pour en parler_.


----------



## Itisi

Cath.S. said:


> Avec le début de la phrase, ça veut dire que pour elle il est trop tôt _pour en parler_.


  C'est juste !  Mais elle ne veut pas en parler, parce qu'elle ne veut même pas y penser.


----------



## Cath.S.

Itisi said:


> C'est juste !  Mais elle ne veut pas en parler, parce qu'elle ne veut même pas y penser.


Ton interprétation est probablement juste mais, justement, reste une interprétation.


----------



## Nicomon

Je continue de penser que : _je ne suis simplement pas prête (psychologiquement /mentalement) _ferait l'affaire. 

Ça me semble à mi-chemin entre « _encore trop tôt pour moi _» et « _je ne veux même pas y penser _».


----------



## Itisi

Cath.S. said:


> Ton interprétation est probablement juste mais, justement, reste une interprétation.


  Je suis tout à fait capable d'accepter quand j'ai tort, mais franchement, là, je ne pense pas que ce soit une interprétation du tout !  Elle ne se sent pas capable d'envisager tout ça.


----------



## Cath.S.

C'est très certainement vrai, Itisi, mais nous ne pouvons que le deviner. Je ne pense pas du tout que tu aies tort, je crois juste que tu introduis dans ta traduction un élément qui ne se trouve pas _explicitement_ dans l'original.


----------



## Cath.S.

Autre suggestion (je m'entête...)
_Pour le moment, je ne peux pas aborder ces sujets_.


----------



## Itisi

Cath.S. said:


> je crois juste que tu introduis dans ta traduction un élément qui ne se trouve pas _explicitement_ dans l'original.


  Vraiment nous ne nous comprenons pas : c'est tout à fait explicite, je n'ajoute rien du tout !

"Let’s face it.  We all have feelings we’d rather not have.  There are   situations that bring up emotions that we simply cannot or won’t handle,   so_ we just don’t go there_."


----------



## Itisi

Cath, oui, 'je ne peux _même _pas aborder le sujet.'


----------



## Cath.S.

Itisi said:


> Vraiment nous ne nous comprenons pas : c'est tout à fait explicite, je n'ajoute rien du tout !


You and others read_ I just can't go there now_ = _I just can't think about it now_, where I read _I just can't discuss it now_. 
Let's agree to differ, shall we?


> Cath, oui, 'je ne peux *même* pas aborder le sujet.'


----------



## Itisi

Cath.S. said:


> Let's agree to differ, shall we?


 Well we can't have a shootout, can we!


----------



## Cris :*)

Merci à tous pour votre aide... Je me sens en accord avec la traduction de Nicomon. Sa phrase laisse sous-entendre, à mon avis, que la mère n'est pas prête à en parler, parce qu'elle n'est pas prête à y penser sérieusement.

Peut-être que la suite aurait pu aider pour interpréter correctement les propos de la mère:

"I am not ready to talk about medicines and surgeries; I just can't go there now. But our doctor, and the parents in my support group [...] tell me I should think about it. There are options that could make Jack's life easier for him and aren't permanent."

--> Je ne veux pas parler de médicaments et de chirurgies, je ne suis tout simplement pas prête. Mais notre médecin et les parents de mon groupe de soutien [...] me disent que je devrais y penser. Il existe des solutions qui rendraient la vie de Jack plus facile pour lui, et qui ne sont pas permanentes.

Qu'en pensez-vous?

Encore merci!


----------



## Itisi

Suggestion: Je ne suis pas prête à parler de..., là, je ne m'en sens (tout simplement) pas capable.  Mais... me disent que je devrais réfléchir.


----------



## Cath.S.

Cris :*) said:


> Merci à tous pour votre aide... Je me sens en accord avec la traduction de Nicomon. Sa phrase laisse sous-entendre, à mon avis, que la mère n'est pas prête à en parler, parce qu'elle n'est pas prête à y penser sérieusement.
> 
> Peut-être que la suite aurait pu aider pour interpréter correctement les propos de la mère:
> 
> "I am not ready to talk about medicines and surgeries; I just can't go there now. But our doctor, and the parents in my support group [...] tell me I should think about it. There are options that could make Jack's life easier for him and aren't permanent."
> 
> --> Je ne veux pas parler de médicaments et de chirurgies, je ne suis tout simplement pas prête. Mais notre médecin et les parents de mon groupe de soutien [...] me disent que je devrais y penser. Il existe des solutions qui rendraient la vie de Jack plus facile pour lui, et qui ne sont pas permanentes.
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous?
> 
> Encore merci!


Pour ma part, je trouve que ta traduction convient. 
Si, à l'avenir, tu pouvais poster un maximum de contexte au début du fil, et non à la toute fin, ce serait merveilleux.


----------



## Cris :*)

Itisi said:


> Suggestion: Je ne suis pas prête à parler de..., là, je ne m'en sens (tout simplement) pas capable.  Mais... me disent que je devrais réfléchir.



Si je veux rester un peu plus proche de l'original, la traduction proposée par Itisi est la plus adéquate.

En effet l'original commence par "ready to talk", suivi de "can't go there now" et enfin "think about it"... Toutefois je ne suis pas sûre de l'emploi du "là" pour _now_. C'est peut-être un peu "trop" oral et léger cette fois... Que pensez-vous de "je ne m'en sens tout simplement pas capable maintenant"? C'était d'ailleurs une des premières traductions qu'on m'avait conseillées...


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour.
Si j’ai bien compris, l’expression n’est pas très précise quant à ce qu’elle veut dire exactement, et toutes les tentatives ajoutent de la précision, obligeant à faire un choix.
Pourquoi ne pas alors faire une traduction mot-à-mot, en choisissant les mots, de manière à ne pas paraître artificiel ?
Si on choisit :
«pas capable» pour «I cannot»,
«m’engager» pour «go»
«Pas encore» pour «not now»
«là-dedans» pour «there»,
on ne s’écarte pas, on n’interprète pas, et on obtient :
«_*Je ne suis pas prête à parler traitements et chirurgie, je ne suis pas encore capable de m’engager là-dedans...*_»
Qui ne veut rien dire de précis non plus, mais qui fait assez naturel, non ?


----------



## Nicomon

Je reviens à ma suggestion initiale, qui renvoie le « _prête_ » en fin de phrase. 

_- Je n'ai *pas envie *de parler ... *maintenant*; je ne suis (tout) simplement *pas prête**.*_


----------



## Itisi

Cris :*) said:


> je ne suis pas sûre de l'emploi du "là" pour _now_. C'est peut-être un peu "trop" oral et léger cette fois...


Je pensais qu'on rapportait justement une conversation. Mais 'maintenant', c'est tout aussi bien !


----------



## Cris :*)

Nicomon, bien que votre tournure me plaise beaucoup, je ne pense pas que ça passera dans mon cas. Disons que mon jury de mémoire est (malheureusement) trop littéral.

Itisi, ce sont les paroles d'une mère, reprises telles quelles. Il ne s'agit pas d'une conversation mais plus d'une "déclaration". Ici, j'imagine donc que la mère dit au psychologue, psychiatre ou auteur du livre quel est son ressenti actuel, après avoir appris un an auparavant que son enfant était transgenre... Et bien qu'elle accepte que son enfant s'écarte de la "normalité sociale", elle n'a pas encore la force d'aller jusqu'au bout des démarches à suivre. Donc je pense que l'emploi de maintenant serait plus justifié, puisqu'on comprendrait "maintenant" comme la période actuelle en général, et non le moment-même, c'est-dire "juste" le temps de sa déclaration...


----------



## Itisi

[ Entre parenthèse : je pense qu'il vaudrait mieux ne pas mettre 'rendrait la vie de Jack plus facile *pour lui*'.  C'est très anglais.  'Rendrait la vie plus facile à Jack' ? Ou laisser tomber 'pour lui'...]

Et merci de vous donner la peine d'expliquer vos choix !


----------



## Cris :*)

Itisi said:


> [ Entre parenthèse : je pense qu'il vaudrait mieux ne pas mettre 'rendrait la vie de Jack plus facile *pour lui*'.  C'est très anglais.  'Rendrait la vie plus facile à Jack' ? Ou laisser tomber 'pour lui'...]
> 
> Et merci de vous donner la peine d'expliquer vos choix !



Merci et


----------

